# A suggestion



## Clandy (5 Apr 2011)

Just a thought, how about creating a separate forum called 'The Helmet Debate', for all the helmet threads? It would tidy things up a bit and might reduce the proliferation of repeat topics.

As I said, just a thought.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Apr 2011)




----------

